# My review of peachds.com



## justinwright (Apr 23, 2015)

So i thought id come here and write a review since i just got my gateway

Anyways i have an AMEX card, plus i wanted to find somewhere that could accept paypal (which i heard was impossible)

After going to every re-seller that only accepted visa i finally heard someone mention peachds.com

well i went to the website and was not impressed, with limited options.. and the card was surprisingly alot cheaper than most places i thought it must be a scam

anyways i put in my details and said i wanted to pay with paypal, within 24 hours i got an invoice to my email address, paid.. and then within 24 hours got my tracking number

i came in the mail 2 days later, definitely legit, excellent price, would buy again


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 24, 2015)

justinwright said:


> So i thought id come here and write a review since i just got my gateway
> 
> Anyways i have an AMEX card, plus i wanted to find somewhere that could accept paypal (which i heard was impossible)
> 
> ...


wow can i have your email i have a Nigerian lottery friend who wants to speak with you


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2015)

There's a forum for this

http://gbatemp.net/forums/online-stores-and-purchases.193/


----------



## MelLiu (Sep 8, 2015)

It's too bad they don't take Amex.  I just used Google to pay and just linked my Amex there on PeachDS


----------



## driverdis (Sep 15, 2015)

Whenever I decide to get a Sky3DS, I may get it from here. The only site I ever trusted was realhotstuff and they are gone. all the others including this one seem sketchy compared to RHS.


----------



## scottsan (Oct 27, 2015)

PeachDS does PP.  Can't you pay with Amex if you use Google Wallet or PP?


----------

